# Revolutionising the game industry



## GIANT_CRAB (Jan 3, 2014)

Yo, I need your input on an idea to revolutionize the video game industry:

A website/app/hub that’ll connect the entire gaming world together, so all gamers can easily play games with each other, by discovering which multiplayer matches are available for all video games. Rather than inserting a video game to see which multiplayer matches are available for it, users will simply be able to go to the hub, and choose a specific video game and check out which multiplayer matches are available for the video game.

Something as simple as this could dramatically increase the replay value of nearly all video games with online multiplayer, as simple awareness of available matches could get interested to play older games.


Goals:
Work with XBL and PSN, so that every multiplayer game available will be automatically registered to the hub. Do something similar with PC games.

Create a system where it’ll show the most played games. Users can find out what are the total most played games online, or filter it by platform. This will also help users find out what older games are being played much easier.

work deals with major video game companies, to allow their older consoles be available for emulation on PC (people will legally purchase these), and establish a proper multiplayer network for those emulators. Online multiplayer for everybody’s old favorite games will attract a significant amount people, people who will use our site to see what multiplayer is available for all their old games, that they’ll easily play on their PC

Let users subscribe to updates (text message/email/social media alerts/etc) when preferred gametypes, maps, etc are available. Let the default mode of this be a brilliant system that won’t get users information overload by an annoying bombardment of text updates. Be influenced by apps for sports teams, and how they figured out how to update you in a way that wasn’t annoying.

Figure out a way to allow users to broadcast the match they’re in

I will need dedicated servers (preferably E7 servers) and cloud services from all over the world willing to invest into this.

ROI will be high, PM me for more details.


----------



## zzrok (Jan 3, 2014)

Congratulations, you invented GameSpy.


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (Jan 4, 2014)

zzrok said:


> Congratulations, you invented GameSpy.


Does gamespy allows you to subscribe to updates (text message/email/social media alerts/etc) when preferred gametypes, maps, etc are available? Let the default mode of this be a brilliant system that won’t get users information overload by an annoying bombardment of text updates? Be influenced by apps for sports teams, and how they figured out how to update you in a way that wasn’t annoying?

No, it doesn't.

This is *more* than Steam, xFire, Gamespy and all the mainstream things.


----------



## TruvisT (Jan 4, 2014)

Do people still use xfire and gamespy?


----------



## blergh (Jan 4, 2014)

You are about 15 years late to the party.

This sounds far too similar to a project i was involved in some years ago, it failed miserably.


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (Jan 4, 2014)

blergh said:


> You are about 15 years late to the party.
> 
> This sounds far too similar to a project i was involved in some years ago, it failed miserably.


I invented CoD 4 which revolutionised the game industry, this one will revolutionise it too.


----------



## WebSearchingPro (Jan 4, 2014)

GIANT_CRAB said:


> I invented CoD 4 which revolutionised the game industry, this one will revolutionise it too.



Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## Hxxx (Jan 4, 2014)

If the idea were so great, why posting it here? Somebody could just get your idea and put it to work faster.


----------



## SrsX (Jan 4, 2014)

Wow, do you plan on creating the Wheel next?

Oh wait...


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (Jan 4, 2014)

WebSearchingPro said:


> Pics or it didn't happen


I shit you not, Infinity Ward stole all my work.

I also invented Battlefield 3 but those DICE guys stole it too.

Warcraft 3 was made by me and stolen by those Blizzard Activision jerks.

My works were all stolen because I used Creative Common License.

I am currently working on Half Portal Team 4 Dead Counter Life Riochet 3 with Valve.

I am going to present this idea to Valve after the community help me improve it.



hrr1963 said:


> If the idea were so great, why posting it here? Somebody could just get your idea and put it to work faster.


My idea will be free, fully Open Sauce and running on GentooPlayLicensev3.

Lots of freedoms.


----------



## WebSearchingPro (Jan 5, 2014)

GIANT_CRAB said:


> I will need dedicated servers (preferably E7 servers) and cloud services from all over the world willing to invest into this.
> 
> ROI will be high, PM me for more details.



Fair enough, how much do you have built and do you have a working prototype?


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (Jan 5, 2014)

WebSearchingPro said:


> Fair enough, how much do you have built and do you have a working prototype?


It is currently an idea, that's why I need opinions to improve this idea before working on it.

I might have a working prototype after Half Portal Team 4 Dead Counter Life Riochet 3 is completed.


----------



## Coastercraze (Jan 5, 2014)

Better idea: Use SD cards or USB drives for games instead of DVDs. Have the option to add physical copy to your order of a digital copy and vice versa. (Free is preferred, but I suppose a couple buck fee is fine)


----------



## ChrisM (Jan 6, 2014)

GIANT_CRAB said:


> I shit you not, Infinity Ward stole all my work.
> 
> I also invented Battlefield 3 but those DICE guys stole it too.
> 
> Warcraft 3 was made by me and stolen by those Blizzard Activision jerks.


----------



## tchen (Jan 6, 2014)

I want to use your multiplayer community website/app/service in offline mode. Nay, I DEMAND it!


----------



## Wintereise (Jan 6, 2014)

Oh lord.


----------

